# Show ya rooms off



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have 2 currently in 12/12 im about to start another grow and heres my image of what i call when the gates open youll see the light ima use an emergency blanket to line the whole cage and put 1 more fan in there to circulate the air.as u can see i have 1 fan thats going to intake air the other will vent and i have 7 26w 6500k cfl bright white blue spec..ill put 2 in there so tell me what ya think and show off ya rooms will be posting pics and updates


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

im coming for the crown of grow rooms little 1s that is lmao


----------



## Clonex (Nov 12, 2011)

Your going to grow in a bird cage ? or did i miss something ? confused.....


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh yes a big ass bird cage.i can fit in that cage hey dont knock it ppl tried to knock my cardboard box til they saw the monster i grew in it anyways let me see your set up wheres it at??????????


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

ohhhhh by the way thats just the veg room i currently got 2 others in the flowering room


----------



## catmando (Nov 12, 2011)

whatr you using as a flowering room, a chinchilla kennel?


----------



## Clonex (Nov 12, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> oh yes a big ass bird cage.i can fit in that cage hey dont knock it ppl tried to knock my cardboard box til they saw the monster i grew in it anyways let me see your set up wheres it at??????????


sure,

[video=youtube;5-AYqvkZL_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5-AYqvkZL_g#![/video]



I was not knocking you , i wondered was i missing the benefits of using a bird cage lol ?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my flowering closet set up with 2 400w HPS. Just need to build a reflector for the one bulb.



Veg closet set up. 4 t12s and 2 t8s....



Some of my October harvest...


----------



## 420built240 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,
How far should my humidifier be from my 400W HPS? i do not want it to crack or damage.

Should it be outside the grow tent being blowing in by the exhaust?

Thanks


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry miss read the title

thought it said show your wombs off


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

Clonex said:


> sure,
> 
> [video=youtube;5-AYqvkZL_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5-AYqvkZL_g#![/video]
> 
> ...


 show off lol i like that hey i just saw a vision in it just think a big ass cage that u can light proof with a mylar blanket and an easy way to adjust the lights.you see the fans add one more a mini to circulate that shit bro.................but yea i see something good i mean im a 1st time grower go check out my 220w thread ive done good for a low budget grow all organic nuets


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

catmando said:


> whatr you using as a flowering room, a chinchilla kennel?


 go see my 220w thread and see dickhead


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Here's my flowering closet set up with 2 400w HPS. Just need to build a reflector for the one bulb.
> 
> View attachment 1884496View attachment 1884495
> 
> ...


 teasing us with that good looking shit..how long did it take you to start seeing buds....im on day9 of 12/12 and shes growing like a beast but i dont see nothing yet


----------



## jondamon (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my 600w room. and some pics from my last harvest of POWER KUSH. 4 plants WILMA4 CANNA AQAUA full line. 346g.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Here's my 600w room. and some pics from my last harvest of POWER KUSH. 4 plants WILMA4 CANNA AQAUA full line. 346g.


 man goddamn......thats lovely..im a first time grower so im astonished ya feel me...mane how long do it usually takes for the buds to come im day 9 in flower


----------



## jondamon (Nov 12, 2011)

The last bud shot with my hand in the picture was day 52 of 12/12. i cut them 3 days later.


It is very strain dependant indica/sativa mix. The POWER KUSH is an AFGHANI x SKUNK#1.




J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 12, 2011)

Total investment in my room was around £1400.





J


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

wow.......i have nothing of that sort how long into flowering it was b4 u saw anything


----------



## jondamon (Nov 12, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> wow.......i have nothing of that sort how long into flowering it was b4 u saw anything


My 4 plants had 24days veg then switched to 12/12 it took 4 days for the first pistles to appear then around day 7 they started to bud, HOWEVER my environment is near to perfect. This control over environmental variables is something everyone should strive to achieve.


Depending upon Veg period, environment, feeding, lighting and most importantly STRAIN it can take anything from 1 week to 4 weeks for the plant to fully switch to flowering.





J


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 12, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Here's my 600w room. and some pics from my last harvest of POWER KUSH. 4 plants WILMA4 CANNA AQAUA full line. 346g.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*Damn this pic looks tasty*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

man go to my 220 w grow thread on my page and check me out put some input on there for me so i can finish strong


jondamon said:


> My 4 plants had 24days veg then switched to 12/12 it took 4 days for the first pistles to appear then around day 7 they started to bud, HOWEVER my environment is near to perfect. This control over environmental variables is something everyone should strive to achieve.
> 
> 
> Depending upon Veg period, environment, feeding, lighting and most importantly STRAIN it can take anything from 1 week to 4 weeks for the plant to fully switch to flowering.
> ...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> teasing us with that good looking shit..how long did it take you to start seeing buds....im on day9 of 12/12 and shes growing like a beast but i dont see nothing yet


Thanks!

Usually start seeing buds form around week 3 or 4...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

so what shes just going to grow like a motha til aroung then??? and thanks


kmksrh21 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Usually start seeing buds form around week 3 or 4...


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

Hormones are still flipping in those couple weeks. Then she starts to blossom as a woman =)


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> so what shes just going to grow like a motha til aroung then??? and thanks


Yes, the first 2 or 3 weeks is when your plant goes through the ''flower stretch" a.k.a "12/12 stretch" Your plant will double or even triple in height then focus on producing buds...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

wo i didnt know they hey cool where the hell is ya pics of your set up???????


coolrunnings said:


> Hormones are still flipping in those couple weeks. Then she starts to blossom as a woman =)


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

man thank yall i didnt know that all i knew the bitch was getting bigger and no buds..lmao


kmksrh21 said:


> Yes, the first 2 or 3 weeks is when your plant goes through the ''flower stretch" a.k.a "12/12 stretch" Your plant will double or even triple in height then focus on producing buds...


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

Got my veggy room and my flower room. Empty and sad at the moment.

150w HPS in the veg, 600w HPS in the flower room.

BOOM


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

whats taking ya so long to fill er up shit mane its never suppose to b on e lol


coolrunnings said:


> View attachment 1884783View attachment 1884785View attachment 1884787View attachment 1884788
> 
> Got my veggy room and my flower room. Empty and sad at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

Engines in overdrive trying to catch up!! Think I'm just going to run 4, pick a candidate for SOG style grow and reveg the best smoke and clone that as well. Have my VS supply allllll day and my XO for dem fancy nights. Break out the fine china and serve finger food n shit. Real fancy like.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

im a noob aiight thats just blessed on my first grow break down the sog vs and xo brotha


coolrunnings said:


> Engines in overdrive trying to catch up!! Think I'm just going to run 4, pick a candidate for SOG style grow and reveg the best smoke and clone that as well. Have my VS supply allllll day and my XO for dem fancy nights. Break out the fine china and serve finger food n shit. Real fancy like.


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

---VS---



---XO---

I'm just being a moron. Sick and stuck inside on a Saturday night :-/


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

I want a lot of that good smoke and a nice headstash of the finnnne stuff. Fancy stash.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

coolrunnings said:


> View attachment 1884833
> 
> ---VS---
> 
> ...


 
Haha that's funny... I'm sick too... Had to call out of work for the first time in years...

My medicine...

 +  +  =


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 12, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Haha that's funny... I'm sick too... Had to call out of work for the first time in years...
> 
> My medicine...
> 
> View attachment 1884847 + View attachment 1884848 + View attachment 1884850 =



And the scary thing is, mixing the Jager and Nyquil doesnt taste bad.

They actually compliment each other quite nicely.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

coolrunnings said:


> And the scary thing is, mixing the Jager and Nyquil doesnt taste bad.
> 
> They actually compliment each other quite nicely.


Lol that's actually why I went with the Jager tonight LMAO!!!

Plus xmas specials are already in the pharmacy stores... It was a gift pack Jager that included 4 shot glasses all for $16!

I love Henny any other night for sure though...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> im a noob aiight thats just blessed on my first grow break down the sog vs and xo brotha


You running a sog setup??


----------



## Qwisty (Nov 12, 2011)

Just putting the final touches on my grow closet. It started out as two adjacent closets that I turned into one large closet. I've got some feminized AK48, Blue Mystic and Full Moon from Nirvana I will begin growing shortly. Only project left is building the veg/clone unit and sealing everything up properly. I will probably start germinating tomorrow or Monday. Look for my grow journal


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 12, 2011)

3 Pineapple Express







Kushage







Burmese Kush


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

lmao im stuck in dis bitch too


coolrunnings said:


> View attachment 1884833
> 
> ---VS---
> 
> ...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

whats sog seriously i havent gotten all the terminology down yet


kmksrh21 said:


> You running a sog setup??


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats hot i bet it ran you some bread for real how much u put into that


Qwisty said:


> Just putting the final touches on my grow closet. It started out as two adjacent closets that I turned into one large closet. I've got some feminized AK48, Blue Mystic and Full Moon from Nirvana I will begin growing shortly. Only project left is building the veg/clone unit and sealing everything up properly. I will probably start germinating tomorrow or Monday. Look for my grow journal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884901View attachment 1884902View attachment 1884903View attachment 1884904View attachment 1884905View attachment 1884906View attachment 1884907View attachment 1884908View attachment 1884909View attachment 1884910View attachment 1884911View attachment 1884912View attachment 1884913View attachment 1884914View attachment 1884915View attachment 1884916View attachment 1884917View attachment 1884918View attachment 1884919View attachment 1884920View attachment 1884921View attachment 1884922View attachment 1884923View attachment 1884924View attachment 1884925View attachment 1884926View attachment 1884927View attachment 1884928View attachment 1884929


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats a hot set up right there and im diggin the pots i saw some at my hydroponic store ima get some plus the wife thinks there cute....who cares i just need some tight shit


Dropastone said:


> 3 Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 13, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> pictures go here but cbf making a big quote


Looking very professional there  bit small but I like it.


----------



## Bshbloke (Nov 13, 2011)

sick setup bro


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

mane show us what you workin with


Bshbloke said:


> sick setup bro


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 13, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> i have 2 currently in 12/12 im about to start another grow and heres my image of what i call when the gates open youll see the light ima use an emergency blanket to line the whole cage and put 1 more fan in there to circulate the air.as u can see i have 1 fan thats going to intake air the other will vent and i have 7 26w 6500k cfl bright white blue spec..ill put 2 in there so tell me what ya think and show off ya rooms will be posting pics and updates View attachment 1884321View attachment 1884323View attachment 1884324View attachment 1884325View attachment 1884327View attachment 1884328View attachment 1884329View attachment 1884330


yes man cant wait to see this bro rep, 
so sorry all that i have not put any new up dates on but here u go, first page is the set up m8

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-22.html#post6616976


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

ah why not i guess ill post mine...

my flowering room...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 13, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> ah why not i guess ill post mine...
> 
> my flowering room...


 Nice setup, love the table!


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

thnx, its designed to fit 40-50 2gal pots under 3kw of light


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd add a few pics of my cab. I have so many pics its kinda hard to just choose a few ... Hope y'all like them/it  - STELTHY


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stelthy, in your last pic. In the top right hand coner is that a shitter roll???


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Stelthy, in your last pic. In the top right hand coner is that a shitter roll???



*cough, look at hands, then say Left, Right*


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Stelthy, in your last pic. In the top right hand coner is that a shitter roll???


*(Left) .. But yes indeed it is  lol .. I use it to mop up any accidental DWC spillages.. the TP is out of the way, but also close to hand if needed. IMO its always good to have a clean sterile environment  I also have a toothbrush holder in there (just below) to hold my Scalpels, Test-Tubes and Pippets... I got them in Silver to color-code to the rest of my Cab.  and again these are out the way but also close to hand for as and when I need them - STELTHY


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry my bad, I`m abit wasted and tired and not looking forward to going back to work tommoz.
I ment to say left side, farked if i know why it came out as right. LOL.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 13, 2011)

hey guys.
this is my room
not yours
View attachment 1885177View attachment 1885178
View attachment 1885179View attachment 1885180


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 13, 2011)

coolrunnings said:


> Hormones are still flipping in those couple weeks. Then she starts to blossom as a woman =)


haha awesome name and avatar man, i havent seen that movie in ages. used to be one of my favorites + rep for you sir


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

nicely put together i like it


oakley1984 said:


> ah why not i guess ill post mine...
> 
> my flowering room...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

thats the most unique grow room ive seen since being a member.how many watts you have in there and what would i need to run all those watts


stelthy said:


> Just thought I'd add a few pics of my cab. I have so many pics its kinda hard to just choose a few ... Hope y'all like them/it  - STELTHY


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 13, 2011)

heres my non existing grow room, this is poor man style!!!!

seeds germed enought this AM to put into thier soil/perilite/peatmoss mixture. spent about 25 bucks still need to get some decent 2.5gal pots they were $1.00 ea at walmart 

using 2 26w 6500k CFL bulbs and only plant on keeping 1 plant out of 6. they are just bagseeds so i fig 1/2 will be male and 1/2 female. ill dump the males, pick the strongest female and give the others away to friends.
i will be flipping to 12/12 at about 6 nodes to keep her small as i dont have alot of space to grow. i will not be using a cab but maybe in the future i can set one up.

i plan on topping and LST to try and keep it as short and bushy as possible. i have 0 experience with this so its going to be a great learning experience. i probally wont get over a Oz and if i get even close to that ill be pretty happy. i plan on running these 6500k through the entire grow and also adding some 2700k bulbs later on when the plant starts to flower. i can pick up a 6 pak of 2700k 10Watt CFL at wal mart for 57¢

oh and that pic of my seeds germing was taken last night they sprouted alot more over night and planted this AM, i tried for the first time soaking them for 12 hours in a cup of room temp water and i think it worked verry well i wont be surprised to see if all seeds germ up good.


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 13, 2011)

and yeah stelthy your closet is awesome, i was checking out your thread you had when building it + rep to you


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

naw not true you see my beast thats bag seed both of the female shit mane you fuck around and get some seeds from some good shit...i like the set up you need more cfls try ace theyre cheap i got mine for 2 bucks 26w 6500k blue spec


matthebrute said:


> View attachment 1885467View attachment 1885462View attachment 1885460
> 
> heres my non existing grow room, this is poor man style!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 13, 2011)

meh not gonna add on to it right now i think 2 26 watt CFL will be sufficient till i flip to flower, remember im only vegging for maybe 2-3 weeks


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

i know shit thats when u need that light you saw my plant at 3 weeks if not here she is


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

by the way thats the vintage grow room....lol


----------



## 0calli (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow very impressed with the professional look to your cab I'm slowly getting there lol as I upgrade as my grows moves forward looks great pal


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 13, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> View attachment 1885473View attachment 1885474i know shit thats when u need that light you saw my plant at 3 weeks if not here she is


im extremely strapped for cash right now, X mas is around the corner and i just simply have more important things to spend $$ on (it sucks i know  ) after X mas and if i can move like i hope to I plan on working on something next summer for the winter months. i will probally stick to outdoors in the summer and a indoor grow in the winter. i really dont need to grow alot because i dont smoke alot and i only grow for myself i dont sell my stash (unless its a friend hard up and my guy cant come through then i have to help a friend in need  )

for now like i said this is about all i can scrounge up, as much as i would like to get more lights and and a better setup this is what i gots, i really think the 2 CFL will be fine for a while then once it gets a bit bigger i plan on adding a second rig like the one i got now and in each rig 2 26w CFL 16500K and 1 2700k so she will eventually have 4 26w lights on her


----------



## Quitekeen (Nov 13, 2011)

fitzgib said:


> sorry miss read the title
> 
> thought it said show your wombs off


awesome. just. awesome.


----------



## Qwisty (Nov 13, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> thats hot i bet it ran you some bread for real how much u put into that


It was a few $$


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> nicely put together i like it


 hey thanks! when i saw yours it reminded me of mine so i thought id share as well!


----------



## Wajimaya (Nov 13, 2011)

Sick thread bro. I'll hit you up with rep when it lets me do so.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is mine, 1st time running the setup, running 400W hps + 400W MH (conversion bulb for flowering) + LEDs for supplemental light + UVB light for flowering, 6inch fan and scrubber, thermostat, chicken wire for scrog


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

im feeling that bro im about to get some chicken wire to put in the cage im thinking lst and scrog on this grow


Endur0xX said:


> Here is mine, 1st time running the setup, running 400W hps + 400W MH (conversion bulb for flowering) + LEDs for supplemental light + UVB light for flowering, 6inch fan and scrubber, thermostat, chicken wire for scrog
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886376View attachment 1886377View attachment 1886378View attachment 1886381View attachment 1886384View attachment 1886385View attachment 1886387


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 13, 2011)

I first started LSTing them but i dont think it's the way to go if you waana scrog,... unless you have A LOT of time, In my rookie opinion, I think its better to let the plant reach the screen with 2 tops without lsting, then use the screen, otherwise it will take a LONG time to fill your screen. so I would say either SCROG or LST, but the 2 together is probably for the professionals!


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 13, 2011)

youre probably right there ima scrog i dont want it to get too high but still bush out


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> thats the most unique grow room ive seen since being a member.how many watts you have in there and what would i need to run all those watts









Hi dude, I have 3X Lumatek digital ballasts, although I only use 1 at a time.. at the moment I am using a 400W DigiLux lamp (dual-spec) in a Digital Lumatek 400W Boostable ballast, Iam also running 2X 125W Blue-Spec CFL's and 2X 45W Blue Spec CFL's and a 20W UV-B so my total wattage is :- 730W with added ability of the 400W ballast's 15% Boost capability.

Above is a pic from my MONDAY UPDATE #7, I just uploaded a shit-load of pics on my thread.. Feel free to check em out... Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

i told my girl what you had in that bitch yea bro like i said thats the nastiest(in a good way)set up ive seen on this bitch but look out noob is coming for tha crown...lol


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

i just added or made a scrog in the cage ima finish off strong and tonight and fire her up in the a.m.


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 14, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> whats sog seriously i havent gotten all the terminology down yet


Sea Of Green i do believe


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

ohhhh ok.i cant wait to finish this cage


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Love the bird cage technique. You should actually have the lights on the outside of that cage and feed the branches through the cage. You will have a vertical scrog setup. That would be awesome

I would post pics of my entire grow room. I am really hesistant on that though. Dont want attention from "unwanted people". Is it really safe to be posting those type of picks on sites like this? Anyone? Whats considered a big fish?


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

i think its safe shit mane i dont know whats a big fish im a lil small one


DontTaxMeBro said:


> Hahaha. Love the bird cage technique. You should actually have the lights on the outside of that cage and feed the braches through the cage. You will have a vertical scrog setup. That would be awesome
> 
> I would post pics of my entire grow room. I am really hesistant on that though. Dont want attention from "unwanted people". Is it really safe to be posting those type of picks on sites like this? Anyone? Whats considered a big fish?


----------



## poorjunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

bird cage = ftw!!!


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

ohhhhh yea ppl thought id fail in a cardboard box also go to my 220w thread and check me out


poorjunkie said:


> bird cage = ftw!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;fYLqKSQ780E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYLqKSQ780E[/video]


----------



## blazeallday9898 (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;o5hDwx4xLFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5hDwx4xLFE[/video]


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

id love to have all of that in my lungggggs


^NoR*[email protected] said:


> [video=youtube;fYLqKSQ780E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYLqKSQ780E[/video]


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that one room or is there a wall there for two separate batches?



Dropastone said:


> 3 Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blazeallday9898 (Nov 14, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> [video=youtube;fYLqKSQ780E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYLqKSQ780E[/video]


I like how the smoke shows off your rooms ventilation


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 14, 2011)

i think its one room made into 2 did u see where dude had a scrog in his shit divided into 2 rooms?that shit is hot


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 15, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Is that one room or is there a wall there for two separate batches?


It's one room but I've been considering making it into two rooms down the road. 

*Here is what I didn't show.*













*Veg room with T5 Lighting.*


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

blazeallday9898 said:


> I like how the smoke shows off your rooms ventilation


it looks cool now, but its funny i actually use it as a tool to optimize ventilation. i always smoke to check air flow


----------



## Fykshun (Nov 15, 2011)

Does a tent count as a room? Secret Jardin Pro 120 Dark Room II (4'x4'x6.5') - not exactly DIY. I'm running 400w MH/HPS switchable digi ballast; 6" High Output CanFan plus rate matched CanFilter (pkg 50); passive intake only; non-recirculating (run-to-waste) DWC in independent 5gal buckets. I like the thread - enjoying the range of setups and talent. Peace.


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 1889101View attachment 1889100View attachment 1889098View attachment 1889097View attachment 1889096View attachment 1889094View attachment 1889091View attachment 1889089



Heres the room i just made


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Skinitti666
Heres some pics of a lolipop plant.
I recently started using the lollipop technique. Im still experimenting with it. Here is a plant that is lollipoped. I removed nearly all the fan leaves and some of the small bud sites (they call the popcorn sites)
It nearly ready to be harvest. 
From what I read removing the fan leaves and some of the popcorn sites the plant will focus more on the main bud sites to produce bigger buds.
Opinions are welcome by anyone if Im not doing this enitrely correct.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

yea make it 2 rooms like guy with the scrog and bush in his


Dropastone said:


> It's one room but I've been considering making it into two rooms down the road.
> 
> *Here is what I didn't show.*
> 
> ...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

i like that right there bro mos def so when can i lollipop mine go to my 220w thread and let me know


DontTaxMeBro said:


> Hey Skinitti666
> Heres some pics of a lolipop plant.
> I recently started using the lollipop technique. Im still experimenting with it. Here is a plant that is lollipoped. I removed nearly all the fan leaves and some of the small bud sites (they call the popcorn sites)
> It nearly ready to be harvest.
> ...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

looking good bro


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 15, 2011)

Mah table. Big plans as you can tell.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

i like your vision i cant wait to see more of this work in progress


firsttimeARE said:


> View attachment 1889286
> 
> Mah table. Big plans as you can tell.


----------



## Qwisty (Nov 15, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> thats hot i bet it ran you some bread for real how much u put into that


Started my journal.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487154-ak48-blue-mystic-grow.html

View attachment 1889724View attachment 1889725View attachment 1889726


----------



## 420in702 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of you guys got some great set ups. Keep up the good work.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

why dont u post yours and show what u working with


420in702 said:


> Some of you guys got some great set ups. Keep up the good work.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 15, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> i like your vision i cant wait to see more of this work in progress


Thanks mate...sub up on my journal if you'd lik. Link is in my sig.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 15, 2011)

i got u bro


firsttimeARE said:


> Thanks mate...sub up on my journal if you'd lik. Link is in my sig.


----------



## stlmatt (Nov 16, 2011)

Heres my set up.
Growlabs GL120 tent (4'x4'x6.5')
600w Air cooled hood (MH/HPS)
150w SunGod CFL
Dual Fan for air circulation 
6" inline fan (400cfm) and carbon filter
4.2 Gallon Air-Pots
Current grow is Nirvana Sterling Haze

Just snapped a few pic's of my setup, I also took a short video but cant seem to get it to load
My babies are 6 weeks from seed and just started thier 12/12 cycle yesterday

Stlmatt


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 16, 2011)

youre doing vertical growing also?????thats tight i like it


stlmatt said:


> View attachment 1890432View attachment 1890425
> 
> Heres my set up.
> Growlabs GL120 tent (4'x4'x6.5')
> ...


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

400 watt metal halide powering my veg room. 600 hps powering my flowering room. lumetek dimmable ballasts 450 6 inch fan with rhino pro filter. homebuilt mylar box for the flowering room. biobizz nutes all the way. PEACE


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 16, 2011)

thats hot mane i love it and the product


shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1890849View attachment 1890850View attachment 1890851View attachment 1890852View attachment 1890853View attachment 1890854View attachment 1890855View attachment 1890856View attachment 1890857View attachment 1890858400 watt metal halide powering my veg room. 600 hps powering my flowering room. lumetek dimmable ballasts 450 6 inch fan with rhino pro filter. homebuilt mylar box for the flowering room. biobizz nutes all the way. PEACE


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks ma man. It is a ghetto setup but keeps me happy. Happy growing brother


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 16, 2011)

well im almost finished im in no rush i wont see anything for a few days so it dont need the light


----------



## Clonex (Nov 16, 2011)

stlmatt said:


> View attachment 1890432View attachment 1890425
> 
> Heres my set up.
> Growlabs GL120 tent (4'x4'x6.5')
> ...


That big ass cfl is in a prime spot for a plant to sit ?


----------



## Clonex (Nov 16, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> well im almost finished im in no rush i wont see anything for a few days so it dont need the lightView attachment 1890905View attachment 1890904View attachment 1890903View attachment 1890902View attachment 1890901View attachment 1890900


i have been transformed to thinking this was a silly idea and now , not so much , well done man , looking good


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> well im almost finished im in no rush i wont see anything for a few days so it dont need the lightView attachment 1890905View attachment 1890904View attachment 1890903View attachment 1890902View attachment 1890901View attachment 1890900


If that's aluminum foil I'd take it off dude, it will create hot spots and can burn some of your future ladies. Go to Walmart in the camping section and get an emergency blanket, it's like 98 cents and one should cover the cage entirely, hope this helps.


----------



## stlmatt (Nov 16, 2011)

Clonex said:


> That big ass cfl is in a prime spot for a plant to sit ?


Yes the CFL is a new add on, but I cant really get 5 plants in the tent as once they stretch-fill out 4 of them fill the tent from side to side. Im hoping the CFL will provide some added light below the canopy level as to help with some of the lower buds. I just installed the CFL yesterday and I also started thier 12/12 cycle. The CFL is only for flowering as it is a 2700k light........my thought was it cant hurt anything......and it was cheap. 

Stlmatt


----------



## Clonex (Nov 16, 2011)

stlmatt said:


> Yes the CFL is a new add on, but I cant really get 5 plants in the tent as once they stretch-fill out 4 of them fill the tent from side to side. Im hoping the CFL will provide some added light below the canopy level as to help with some of the lower buds. I just installed the CFL yesterday and I also started thier 12/12 cycle. The CFL is only for flowering as it is a 2700k light........my thought was it cant hurt anything......and it was cheap.
> 
> Stlmatt


I get what your saying , you have 600w , in that small space , the plants cant fill the space where the bulb is , agreed ? imo , over 600w is overkill , i would take it out and add another plant , that cfl is doing nothing the 600 watter cant do my man....


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 16, 2011)

i feel that but i need a little heat im in chicago bro and these winters get cold but its just a veg room ima let em veg in ther for 3 weeks.ill add another pc fan those lil things kicks ass


machnak said:


> If that's aluminum foil I'd take it off dude, it will create hot spots and can burn some of your future ladies. Go to Walmart in the camping section and get an emergency blanket, it's like 98 cents and one should cover the cage entirely, hope this helps.


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Nov 17, 2011)

hey skinitti nice grow pod cage thing lol ,ima reconstruct my growroom when my never ending Sativas finally done  u should get mylar on dat cage,itll be full of bright light. Im in the chi too dude dats was up lol fuk a pc fan jus leave a window open its like 40 degrees out


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 17, 2011)

hell fuck naw bro small world so are u a south or north sider????probably the burbs lol yea its cold as fuck out right now


cannabiscuit7 said:


> hey skinitti nice grow pod cage thing lol ,ima reconstruct my growroom when my never ending Sativas finally done  u should get mylar on dat cage,itll be full of bright light. Im in the chi too dude dats was up lol fuk a pc fan jus leave a window open its like 40 degrees out


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Nov 17, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> hell fuck naw bro small world so are u a south or north sider????probably the burbs lol yea its cold as fuck out right now


southside,lol what a trip man,and are you vegging. and flwring in that thing?


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 17, 2011)

south side too hyde park....im going to grow in there and flower in my closet i have 2 in flower now i just lollipopped my plant this morning during feeding.go to my 220w thread and check them out


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 19, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> well im almost finished im in no rush i wont see anything for a few days so it dont need the lightView attachment 1890905View attachment 1890904View attachment 1890903View attachment 1890902View attachment 1890901View attachment 1890900


looks like a alien spacepod sent from the planet canabanoid , created by the alien species the weedlings lol. 

all jokes aside looks good man cant wait to see it have some ladies fgrowing in it


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 19, 2011)

Clonex said:


> That big ass cfl is in a prime spot for a plant to sit ?


its also in a prime spot to give off light to all of his other plants sides


----------



## The Midnight Gardener (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;3u5KTU_r1l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u5KTU_r1l8[/video]


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 19, 2011)

what lighting youre using and how many watts u got pushing


The Midnight Gardener said:


> [video=youtube;3u5KTU_r1l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u5KTU_r1l8[/video]


----------



## The Midnight Gardener (Nov 19, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> what lighting youre using and how many watts u got pushing


It's an old grow, ten plants, two 1kw mh/hps lights. Currently using the room for a seed breeding project with some seeds I got from someone that served in Afghanistan. See my sig for videos.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 19, 2011)

thats tight right there shit i need some of those seeds do u have another grow spot


The Midnight Gardener said:


> It's an old grow, ten plants, two 1kw mh/hps lights. Currently using the room for a seed breeding project with some seeds I got from someone that served in Afghanistan. See my sig for videos.


----------



## Clonex (Nov 19, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> its also in a prime spot to give off light to all of his other plants sides


hmmm lets see , an extra cfl or a Plant in the prime spot ? it's a no-brainer!


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 19, 2011)

whats going on bro.i have another plant thats just now showing it isnt all the way out but itll be there in the a,m and its in the bird cage


Clonex said:


> hmmm lets see , an extra cfl or a Plant in the prime spot ? it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Clonex (Nov 19, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> whats going on bro.i have another plant thats just now showing it isnt all the way out but itll be there in the a,m and its in the bird cage


Put a pic up man ....how's it going ?


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 19, 2011)

ill do it in the morning when the plant comes all the way out all u can see is the green of the leaf tryna come out....did u see the scrog screen i made in that bitch


Clonex said:


> Put a pic up man ....how's it going ?


----------



## Clonex (Nov 19, 2011)

Nah , i need to build a screen also , show me show me ..........


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 19, 2011)

look through the thread i posted updates on this thread check it ooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwttttt


Clonex said:


> Nah , i need to build a screen also , show me show me ..........


----------



## midijunkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Burmese Kush







wow. some monster leaves man. nice work.


----------



## tbanga (Nov 19, 2011)

wtf man did your ancestors used to keep their slave in that cage or something, its massive! very nice.
Will get a pic up soon once i get mylar


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 20, 2011)

thats hot right there bro i like that


midijunkie said:


> Burmese Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 20, 2011)

hell naw my ancestors probably was slavesno harm taken but u need to be careful about things like that someone else of my race might take offense bro...yes that bitch is massive and could fit a slve or 2 in it lmao


tbanga said:


> wtf man did your ancestors used to keep their slave in that cage or something, its massive! very nice.
> Will get a pic up soon once i get mylar


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 20, 2011)

tbanga said:


> wtf man did your ancestors used to keep their slave in that cage or something, its massive! very nice.
> Will get a pic up soon once i get mylar


 That kinda made me wanna roll away and never come back. Iv made some bad jokes myself man.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 20, 2011)

its all good yall lets just grow this shit n get high


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 20, 2011)

Some of my new grow pics... Thought you guys might enjoy...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 20, 2011)

yes enjoying while licking my chops me and the wife was tripping off how u got the dog watching the bud lmao


kmksrh21 said:


> Some of my new grow pics... Thought you guys might enjoy...
> View attachment 1897872View attachment 1897871
> View attachment 1897875View attachment 1897873View attachment 1897874


----------



## jpill (Nov 20, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> 3 Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got the right idea with those "super root air pots" !! I got 54 of those air pots , i bought em used . Bought all 54 for a 1/2 oz of Sour D. !!


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

jpill said:


> You got the right idea with those "super root air pots" !! I got 54 of those air pots , i bought em used . Bought all 54 for a 1/2 oz of Sour D. !!


 thats an Awesome deal man


----------



## jpill (Nov 20, 2011)

ya, those fucking things cost like 6 dollars a piece brand new. Im about to up load a pic of my rooom


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 20, 2011)

Comments and Suggestions Welcome!
This is only for seedlings and veg.*
*No lights are on just yet, check out how bright the flash is on my 3M reflective material! * 




Attached Thumbnails      


*


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 20, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> whats going on bro.i have another plant thats just now showing it isnt all the way out but itll be there in the a,m and its in the bird cage


yep no brainer for sure, the light!!


----------



## jpill (Nov 20, 2011)

8 1k's doing it up ! Now i just have to transpl. into those airpots and i'm good !


----------



## jpill (Nov 21, 2011)

have fun trimming all that shit  i'm still not done mine



stelthy said:


> Hi dude, I have 3X Lumatek digital ballasts, although I only use 1 at a time.. at the moment I am using a 400W DigiLux lamp (dual-spec) in a Digital Lumatek 400W Boostable ballast, Iam also running 2X 125W Blue-Spec CFL's and 2X 45W Blue Spec CFL's and a 20W UV-B so my total wattage is :- 730W with added ability of the 400W ballast's 15% Boost capability.
> 
> Above is a pic from my MONDAY UPDATE #7, I just uploaded a shit-load of pics on my thread.. Feel free to check em out... Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 21, 2011)

yea that is some g shit i see all of yall stuntin ima get my weight up soon lmao


jpill said:


> 8 1k's doing it up ! Now i just have to transpl. into those airpots and i'm good !


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 21, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> yes enjoying while licking my chops me and the wife was tripping off how u got the dog watching the bud lmao


Lol nice! He loves it... Everytime I sit down to enjoy the garden he chills right next to me...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 21, 2011)

yea i think my mini dob likes it too but he cant chill he like to chew on shit and god forbids he chew on her ima chew his ass up do u get the dog high i do and he loves it


kmksrh21 said:


> Lol nice! He loves it... Everytime I sit down to enjoy the garden he chills right next to me...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 21, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> yea i think my mini dob likes it too but he cant chill he like to chew on shit and god forbids he chew on her ima chew his ass up do u get the dog high i do and he loves it


He hates smoke it makes him sneeze like crazy. He knows not to mess with the garden.

But after I trim buds off branches that have been drying I give him the branch and he loves to chew them up...


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 21, 2011)

do he get high off that shit.a light bulb fell and took off 1 of the fan leaves and i feed it to him he ate the shit just like an hour ago


kmksrh21 said:


> He hates smoke it makes him sneeze like crazy. He knows not to mess with the garden.
> 
> But after I trim buds off branches that have been drying I give him the branch and he loves to chew them up...


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 22, 2011)

jpill said:


> 8 1k's doing it up ! Now i just have to transpl. into those airpots and i'm good !


question on your lights, im assuming they all have cooltubes and 1 fan at the end of all the vent pipe that they are all connected to right?

wont the last light in the line recieve no benifit from the ventilation system as your pulling hot air through the first light then second then third, that air will already be hot wont it thus providing no cooling effect?

not knocking your system just wonder, personally i would love to have them lights and a full garage to grow in lol 

Matt


----------



## jpill (Nov 22, 2011)

no, acutally the air cooling the lights is cool even through the last light. Its like 40 degrees at night where i am so there is no problem with cooling the lights at all ! All lights are totally cooled . Even in the summer the temp. cooling the last night was at most 80*F 

I revamped the ducting on the lights and got premium aluminum ducting. There's no insolation between the lights and it works fine. Only place there is ducting is where the ducting meets the first light.


----------



## kings**t (Nov 22, 2011)

jpill said:


> 8 1k's doing it up ! Now i just have to transpl. into those airpots and i'm good !


 
so how do you plan on draining all those trays? or are you going hydro?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 22, 2011)

View attachment 1901531View attachment 1901532


----------



## kings**t (Nov 22, 2011)

jpill said:


> no, acutally the air cooling the lights is cool even through the last light. Its like 40 degrees at night where i am so there is no problem with cooling the lights at all ! All lights are totally cooled . Even in the summer the temp. cooling the last night was at most 80*F
> 
> I revamped the ducting on the lights and got premium aluminum ducting. There's no insolation between the lights and it works fine. Only place there is ducting is where the ducting meets the first light.


right and i dont know how your system is ran but one way would be to set up 4 1ks to one fan (vortex 8/10inch) and then vent outside our to your house return duct helps with the gas!!


----------



## Clonex (Nov 23, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> View attachment 1901531View attachment 1901532


Is that a 1000w hps ? great looking plant , topped and some lst ? , i think that light could be closer


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 23, 2011)

whats up bro i plan on finishing the cage tomorrow im just going to use an emergency blanked i have 5 plants thats done popped up between last night and this evening ima post pics of them on my 220w thread tonight


Clonex said:


> Is that a 1000w hps ? great looking plant , topped and some lst ? , i think that light could be closer


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 23, 2011)

Clonex said:


> Is that a 1000w hps ? great looking plant , topped and some lst ? , i think that light could be closer


naw its a 600 watt
u seriously think it could be closer?
how close can u get before light burn sets in
also if the light is too close will ur plants stretch?
i was under the impression that u wanted some stretch for more bud


----------



## Dallas10305 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## jpill (Nov 23, 2011)

I (am) draining them through PVC . I cut holes in the trays about an 1 1/2 wide , got some pvc and some connectors and i made a drainage system. I pitched the tables 1 inch higher on one side so all the water flows down. Easy Breezy !


kings**t said:


> so how do you plan on draining all those trays? or are you going hydro?


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 23, 2011)

Dropastone said:


>


Oh shit, I have the same ballast and I'm growing PE. How much did you pay for the ballast? Is it 1000 watt? If so, do you ever use the 1100 watt setting?

Heres mine.

I don't have the T5 in the tent anymore. The tent is 10x5x7 so I plan to add another 1000 watt cooltube to fill it out. Not needed right now. My tent is the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I paid 140 for the ballast but I'm running double 6's. I actually bought the first setup as a combo package for 240 (hood, bulbs and ballast) but the ballast took a dump shortly after I bought it. So I sent the ballast back for a new one and they ended up sending me another combo by mistake. A couple of weeks later I bought another ballast from them so I would have matching setups.

Plants and tent are looking good.


----------



## kings**t (Nov 24, 2011)

jpill said:


> I (am) draining them through PVC . I cut holes in the trays about an 1 1/2 wide , got some pvc and some connectors and i made a drainage system. I pitched the tables 1 inch higher on one side so all the water flows down. Easy Breezy !


nice sounds good but another way witch i am useing is to go and find some floor drains like the ones in either moble homes or even your kicten sink and just use an caulk to seal them in i like the kicten sink drains a lil better because you can put those screens in them so you can catch any thing big before it starts a clog!!!!


----------



## Clonex (Nov 24, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> whats up bro i plan on finishing the cage tomorrow im just going to use an emergency blanked i have 5 plants thats done popped up between last night and this evening ima post pics of them on my 220w thread tonight


 yeah man , will check by and take a look , just munching on a carbonyara before lights on lol , you all good ?


----------



## jpill (Nov 24, 2011)

how i set my ballasts up for the previous 'room picture'. There outside of the room . 

1k Phantom ballasts (digital). dimmable switches allowing me to run them at 60% (600 watt) 75% (800 watt) or 100% (1,000watt).


----------



## jaydiesle (Nov 24, 2011)

how long wass she vegged for and is that soil nice gro m8


POUND TOWN said:


> View attachment 1901531View attachment 1901532


----------



## Clonex (Nov 24, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> naw its a 600 watt
> u seriously think it could be closer?
> how close can u get before light burn sets in
> also if the light is too close will ur plants stretch?
> i was under the impression that u wanted some stretch for more bud


Ok , a 600w hps ideal range from highest point of canopy is 1.5ft ,
i Run mine at 1ft but they are in vert umbrella type hoods,
Growing indoors you are trying to mimick the sun and its spectrums,
Our hid lights are rubbish at this , but are the best we can use,
The light delivered by our hps bulbs diminishes vastly even over 1cm,
A Marijuana plant will normally stretch if the lights are to high , or plant not recieving enough light,
If you dropped that light by even a cm , it would make a vast difference to your plant,
maybe even point 1 of those fans upward directed at the bulb,
this is only advice , ask about see what other feedback you get, good luck man , nice job

ps 1.5ft from Bulb, not bottom of hood , your hood is quite deep.....


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

THE OLD ROOM I GOT NE DIAMOND MYLAR NOW. BUT IN MY CLOSET OF 4X2X5 IM RUNNING A 1000W SUPER GROW HID HPS AND WITH 3 STRAINS THEY ARE WHITE RHINO / BLACK WIDOW / AND AFRICAN FREE AS YOU CAN SEE MY CLOSET IS COMPLETLY FROM SCRATCH AND BUILT WITH AS MUCH HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS I COULD LOL


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 24, 2011)

bro what are u feeding your plant its something wrong with it


Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 1904268View attachment 1904269View attachment 1904270View attachment 1904271View attachment 1904272View attachment 1904273View attachment 1904274View attachment 1904275View attachment 1904276


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 24, 2011)

now thats hot i like the lil video


0calli said:


> THE OLD ROOM I GOT NE DIAMOND MYLAR NOW. BUT IN MY CLOSET OF 4X2X5 IM RUNNING A 1000W SUPER GROW HID HPS AND WITH 3 STRAINS THEY ARE WHITE RHINO / BLACK WIDOW / AND AFRICAN FREE AS YOU CAN SEE MY CLOSET IS COMPLETLY FROM SCRATCH AND BUILT WITH AS MUCH HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS I COULD LOL
> View attachment 1904177View attachment 1904183View attachment 1904190View attachment 1904191View attachment 1904192View attachment 1904193View attachment 1904194View attachment 1904195


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> bro what are u feeding your plant its something wrong with it


Nothing now. It was nute burning, so now I'm just giving it tap water. 

I grew this same strain, with this same soil, with the same water my last grow. And it worked alright


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

These pics are also about a week old.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 24, 2011)

ohh ok thats good to know


----------



## Wajimaya (Nov 26, 2011)

solid looking room man. plants look good as well!


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

One of those seedings would make a nice weeding band! 


Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 1904268View attachment 1904269View attachment 1904270View attachment 1904271View attachment 1904272View attachment 1904273View attachment 1904274View attachment 1904275View attachment 1904276


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 1907853View attachment 1907854View attachment 1907853I basically try and cover everything I have learned from over 30 years of experience including refreshing my current knowledge with any new and up and coming technologies..I was a biologist in college so I bring that to my own table..my biggest word of advise..Listen to your plants......being this is far from the world I knew back in 1975 when I had my first grow of one plant on a back porch (it was a male by the way) a lot has happened with technology....my meager beginnings started with CF L's as they are cheap (many of the 13W here cost $1) and safe to work with in retrospect I would recommend T5 tubes for surface area efficiency hands down but after having my plants tell me they love that HPS sunshine I did chicken out and put down the LED Beams and Laser Beams and supplanted "all that" with a beginners 150W HPS and recently a 400W HPS to bring the girls home from the prom whenever I decide to turn out the lights for 12/12 I am going total experment here flying by the seat of my pants and whatever you can find and find cheap so far the limited factor for me is the cost of juice..electricity....got plenty of sub freezing weather to take care of the temps...using a combination of 12V solar battery oscillating fans (HA _ WE GOT NO SUN HERE HOWEVER) and 110V as well ... I can get the 12V fans to cool off the tops of the HPS and floro...I can hit 96 degrees easy without air movement so it's always a balance....I use whatever I can get soil I do have some pretty fancy dirt but I like using a almost 100% perilite sand vermiculite--but mostly perilite to prevent root rot later giving the most surface area for oxygenation for the roots on PLUS the bush baby you see here is only a Halloween baby and is already starting to drink close to 1+ quarts of h2O per day showing excellent respiration occuring here I use well and rain water pH around 6 its hard as hell ( I test for everything but correct nothing..lazy) so far so good as we all know seedlings are weak so when you get to the stage in growth where you see a bark like pealing coming off the stalk you know you have root structure and can begin forcing the plant to do various things I use a variety of soils all random will categorize all the variables when I start getting the results I want -- I run a watt meter/ammeter in-line so I can get a total readout of my usage which can go from 780 (veg only) to 1375 or a bit more....have currently 1 veg area 10 foot by 6 by 6 and my hot flower room a bit narrow at 2 foot but goes 6 foot up and foot long...in the first stages all around ..have never ever FINISHED an indoor grow..this is my first


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought they made Nyquil out of Jager?


coolrunnings said:


> And the scary thing is, mixing the Jager and Nyquil doesnt taste bad.
> 
> They actually compliment each other quite nicely.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 27, 2011)

how many watts total u got in there


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

Depends on the time of day of course ...lol...I have about 700 in Veg 150 from a HPS to keep things warm and dual and quad CFL,s on clamps to light up the side(s) mostly 5K 13W up to 3 or 4 34-42 watters in addition I have 24 Watt LED grow panel 3:1 red to blue just for backround and also for backround have a homemade electrical chain of $1 plastic fixtures I find way better for capacity and stability but you cant move them so basically I have a 3-tiered lightning system so even if a particular plant isn't directly under a CFL or the HPS canopy it still gets enough to not look like weak freak. I rotate all the time..this is all being done on crazy passed down seeds from many sources so I am going on phenotypical traits that I want. In the flowering room I average about 800 or so...for now the long narrow but good height area has a 400 HPS open wings all diamond reflector material and a lot of mostly 2.7 K CLF's some 13 W but alot of them are way bigger including a 55 or 60 W that puts out 4200 Lumens...I just started to flip 10 of these plants started on Halloween and at this point thanks in part for some of the folks here reiterating the more light is better I have to whole heartily agree that for my first totally indoor grow I feel way more confident and I think my plants agree..I have such a close inter node distance one of my plants reminds my of the Adams family character "cousin it" I know I am aging myself but that is exactly the characteristics I have been looking for .. a plant so dense you can easily trim the heck out of sun leaves only to find more dense stalks being able to kick in the chlorophyll game..only time will tell if the yield is a big as the yell....short answer to the question....day - 1400W evening(4hrs) - 800W night (fans-heaters-green work lights) - 180W


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

Plus I have to be honest here..I probably messed up with everything in the beginning because of course it takes a little time to get back into rhythm so once again thanks to all the growers here who put me back on track after reviewing some of the basic stuff..I am basically going to grow me out of house and home if I get anything near what I see others do here...I seem to have a system that is cheap but does require a bit more work...my cousin it plant already goes through 1/a gallon per day easy and depending on the temperature could drink even more......I have had temperature swings of 85 to 55 at night but that hasn't seen to bother the plants at all in fact it may very well play a role in providing those sought after compact buds and that is one mandatory trait I am gunning for...cold resistance is a must...as well as being able to handle 85+ degree day temps .. I also love dosing my plants with whatever I can find at arms reach but my favorite is that one and only fert I believe may no longer be in business..it was called Rapid-Gro and over the years I have collected this stuff from going to house sales so when I mix up what I call FUD ( a homemade version of a old agricultural greenhouse product that is always providing a very small amount of N-P-P and micro-elements) this month I will clone for the first time in fact I am trying to root a fan leaf in vermiculite and I believe it may be taking...getting back to growing again..well no way to describe the feeling(s) it is almost so much better then smoking...I was involved with some very sick patients in California and recently lost my ex-wife to cancer...if it were not for medical marijuana her life would have been so way more horrible then it finally was....I have always just thought of weed as something that gets you stoned...which it does....but this May when we lost her what was so beautiful and meaning full was one of her last days when some of my Berkeley friends came by the hospice home and of course Berkeley being berzerkeley we got pretty stocked on many joints and this women and all of us got each other back for one precious day......it was so bueatiful...ya we all were stoned but for one last time the weed just bought her back to all of us (I have 2 0lder kids that partisipated)...anyone here that thinks their work in helping others succeed to make someone's life and quality of life better even for just a day -- well from the bottom of my heart keep up the good work--and thanks for all the help---


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 27, 2011)

heres an upgrade to my flower room i took everything out of the cage and added 180 more watts some fans and emergency blankets


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 28, 2011)

With a thumb like that I would have plenty of emergency blankets handy....


----------



## Matchbox (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome looking setups! lol at the bird cage genius idea  train the branches to the inside of the cage and leave an open bit for access, leave the cfls on the inside too have a spherical kinda scrog 

For the sake of the topic here's my micro grow XD

View attachment 1909465
View attachment 1909466

An older zoomed out shot of the whole cab:


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 28, 2011)

i love that its hot im waiting to get a better light to use the cage on maybe a 300w cfl


Matchbox said:


> Awesome looking setups! lol at the bird cage genius idea  train the branches to the inside of the cage and leave an open bit for access, leave the cfls on the inside too have a spherical kinda scrog
> 
> For the sake of the topic here's my micro grow XD
> 
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

View attachment 1910340View attachment 1910341View attachment 1910342View attachment 1910343View attachment 1910344View attachment 1910345View attachment 1910346View attachment 1910347View attachment 1910348View attachment 1910349
Look at the title of ea pic. S1 is old arrangement, S2 is new arrangement


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 28, 2011)

that looks nice so do u think i can srog with that stand?thats what i plan on doing


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just took these...
View attachment 1910822View attachment 1910821


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> that looks nice so do u think i can srog with that stand?thats what i plan on doing


Yeah, just weave


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

those are looking so good


kmksrh21 said:


> Just took these...
> View attachment 1910822View attachment 1910821


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 29, 2011)

Before


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 29, 2011)

View attachment 1911451View attachment 1911484View attachment 1911481View attachment 1911486View attachment 1911478View attachment 1911472View attachment 1911468View attachment 1911461View attachment 1911455View attachment 1911448View attachment 1911479View attachment 1911465

and after

my old man had this insulation stuff, made out of foam and had a reflective backing already. some duct tape and presto


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

lmmfao wow look at that bucket i think i have throw back pics too


matthebrute said:


> View attachment 1911444
> 
> Before


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

now thats more like it how many watts u got total


matthebrute said:


> View attachment 1911451View attachment 1911484View attachment 1911481View attachment 1911486View attachment 1911478View attachment 1911472View attachment 1911468View attachment 1911461View attachment 1911455View attachment 1911448View attachment 1911479View attachment 1911465
> 
> and after
> 
> my old man had this insulation stuff, made out of foam and had a reflective backing already. some duct tape and presto


----------



## matthebrute (Nov 29, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> now thats more like it how many watts u got total


right now just 104w but Thursday the cab will have 314W

thats what the other 2 sockets are for 2x105w 2700k

in near future i want to replace the 26 watters for 105W 6500k bulbs and ill have 630w cab


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

ok i got about 400w so far mixed specbut enough of that heres my throw back boxes


matthebrute said:


> right now just 104w but Thursday the cab will have 314W
> 
> thats what the other 2 sockets are for 2x105w 2700k
> 
> in near future i want to replace the 26 watters for 105W 6500k bulbs and ill have 630w cab


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 2, 2011)

ima try to do that


Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, just weave


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 1931904View attachment 1931905View attachment 1931906View attachment 1931907


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

so i posted pics of my room earlier but it was sad with no plants...
here it is in full swing! check out my grow journal to see how it got that way! 

links in sig!


----------



## jpill (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ not to shabby


----------



## cowell (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 1932437View attachment 1932438View attachment 1932439

a few I took tonight


----------



## SFguy (Dec 13, 2011)

heres my ghetto.. if you look close you can see my gravel floor, hahah day 54 12/12
View attachment 1932455


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> View attachment 1931904View attachment 1931905View attachment 1931906View attachment 1931907View attachment 1931908View attachment 1931909View attachment 1931910View attachment 1931911View attachment 1931912



sorry didnt even put a body in with my pics ><

this is my 3rd cab i have built since i started my grow about 4 weeks ago lol, hoping this one sticks around


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> View attachment 1931904View attachment 1931905View attachment 1931906View attachment 1931907View attachment 1931908View attachment 1931909View attachment 1931910View attachment 1931911View attachment 1931912


ok when i say this im only trying to help and not be a ass..." if you were a plant would you like to grow up with a bunch body parts around you.... like rotting arms and legs and shit???"....i only say it that way to you so u dont forget what im about to tell you lol

GET YOUR DEAD LEAVES OUT OF YOUR POTS!!!...  as for you room take down the foil it only makes ur room to hot with heat indexs and hang up sum white trash bags (pull them tight) and get more lights...like 10 of um lol...good start tho keep adding man


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> ok when i say this im only trying to help and not be a ass..." if you were a plant would you like to grow up with a bunch body parts around you.... like rotting arms and legs and shit???"....i only say it that way to you so u dont forget what im about to tell you lol
> 
> GET YOUR DEAD LEAVES OUT OF YOUR POTS!!!...  as for you room take down the foil it only makes ur room to hot with heat indexs and hang up sum white trash bags (pull them tight) and get more lights...like 10 of um lol...good start tho keep adding man


fiurst off theres no foil in the room.

second dead leaves decay differently than human body parts so a terrible comparison, actually the dead leaves if put into the soil will release nitrogen, a element the plant uses to grow.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 13, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> 3 Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome job! I would watch those ballast timers closely. Mine went out after a couple months and would randommly NOT turn off the lights. GRRRRR! IDK why, but even after I had them replaced, they did it again. Now I use a Sentinal 220v power switch that runs off a seperate 110v timer.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 13, 2011)

*

























*


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

nice buds gastanker


----------



## cowell (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks like Julian's auto repair shop!!! (TPB's rock) - Nice set up though.


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> fiurst off theres no foil in the room.
> 
> second dead leaves decay differently than human body parts so a terrible comparison, actually the dead leaves if put into the soil will release nitrogen, a element the plant uses to grow.


first i must say my bad!, at first look it look like foil with vel-cro stuck on it...its clearly not...

Second...dead leave do decay diffrent...but i was not comparing how both decay i was asking "if you as a human grew like a plant would like to grow with body parts all around you as a crude tool to remember to not put dead leafs in you pot <-- and im about to get to this...

YOUR RIGHT ...BUT your still wrong...as i can see from the pictures you provided i know the size of your pots for planting in...and leaving you dead leave in you pot does give off Nitrogen BUT for the same reason u think its good its bad... il give you reasons now

the main reason is you cant control how much Nitrogen u give ur plants

too much Nitrogen can cause:
leaves on the plant will turn Yellow and fall off due to nitro burn
keeps the plant in a vegetative stage longer 


all in all if u leave u leafes in ur pot then ur 30-10-10 nut.s will turn into somthing like this 44-10-10 <-- thats bad

PS... dead leafs near the plant works in nature or composting only.

do what you want...just tryn to help ya out


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> first i must say my bad!, at first look it look like foil with vel-cro stuck on it...its clearly not...
> 
> Second...dead leave do decay diffrent...but i was not comparing how both decay i was asking "if you as a human grew like a plant would like to grow with body parts all around you as a crude tool to remember to not put dead leafs in you pot <-- and im about to get to this...
> 
> ...


sure whatever man, they arent there for any reason but its a convienent place to put them when i pinch the dead leaves off

really?


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

also WTF is wrong with aluminum foil? before you go giving me a big lecture about hotspots and no reflectiveness go do some actually research and get back to me


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 13, 2011)

wish i had more space
apartments arent very flexible


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 14, 2011)

you guys are really showing yall asses over here on this grow room thread ima post a pic of my soon to be bed side grow cab


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> also WTF is wrong with aluminum foil? before you go giving me a big lecture about hotspots and no reflectiveness go do some actually research and get back to me




*took me 5 18 Gallon Trash Bag (white) to cover my room...cost me about 1.65$

and this is a guess but if i used foil to cover my room i need like 4 rolls to do so and at 8.00$ a roll thats 32.00$

+ the hot spot and the heat index and no reflectiveness 

thats all i got *


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> *took me 5 18 Gallon Trash Bag (white) to cover my room...cost me about 1.65$
> 
> and this is a guess but if i used foil to cover my room i need like 4 rolls to do so and at 8.00$ a roll thats 32.00$
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/495495-great-aluminum-foil-myth.html#post6774361

$8.00 a roll? for 8 bucks you can get 200 sq ft of foil. i never said it was the cheapest route or the most ideal just said that there is nothing wrong with using it.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

Not the place to be arguing over material imo... (both of you)



FLOWERMASTER said:


> *took me 5 18 Gallon Trash Bag (white) to cover my room...cost me about 1.65$
> 
> and this is a guess but if i used foil to cover my room i need like 4 rolls to do so and at 8.00$ a roll thats 32.00$
> 
> ...


Paint is cheap - use paint. Garbage bags are translucent which means they are NOT reflecting much of any light. You don't need to like foil but super super thin translucent white plastic is in no way an equivalent to white paint or any other reflective surface.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> also WTF is wrong with aluminum foil? before you go giving me a big lecture about hotspots and no reflectiveness go do some actually research and get back to me


wheres your research


----------



## SFguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude your trichs are HUGE!!!... 

AAAH PARADISE? THE CITYll i used to be the meat man there =)


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Not the place to be arguing over material imo... (both of you)


not trying to argue but the guy is giving bad advice and frankly im just tired of bad advice, sorry. this is my last post here untill u build a new room


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Not the place to be arguing over material imo... (both of you)
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is cheap - use paint. Garbage bags are translucent which means they are NOT reflecting much of any light. You don't need to like foil but super super thin translucent white plastic is in no way an equivalent to white paint or any other reflective surface.



i have the bags on my wall directly here ill show u i got a couple pics of my veg/ cloning room/closet



this used to be my flowering room...i moved up now its just for veg and cloning ill post pics of my new tent when its up and running


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

All the BS about aliminum foil , the only issue with it is that its hard to stretch flat and it can be ripped too easy , thats all, it's alot cheaper than blackout or mylar types of film , scaremongering piss's me off , foil works fine if your on a budget, peace


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> not trying to argue but the guy is giving bad advice and frankly im just tired of bad advice, sorry. this is my last post here untill u build a new room


bad advice?...ur a dumbass....go to any real indoor grower on here and (first besides the point) ask them if the use bag seeds ( yea i read ur jornal) then ask if they use foil then ask um if they keep there leafs in there pot... ive seen more pot in one harvest then u seen ur whole life so dont tell me...im done also, just hand to stick up for what i know is right.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> i have the bags on my wall directly here ill show u i got a couple pics of my veg/ cloning room/closet
> 
> View attachment 1934797View attachment 1934798View attachment 1934799View attachment 1934800View attachment 1934801View attachment 1934802View attachment 1934803View attachment 1934804
> 
> this used to be my flowering room...i moved up now its just for veg and cloning ill post pics of my new tent when its up and running


Real nice looking room. I actually really like the look of the plastic bags but the thing is, if you hold it up and light passes through it, then light is still passing through it when its on your wall. Your room looks white but much of the light is passing right through the plastic and being absorbed as heat by the wall behind it instead of being reflected. Pretty sure you can get panda film for pretty cheap and it's essentially just thick white plastic. Reflects great and gives a great waterproof seal.


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> bad advice?...ur a dumbass....go to any real indoor grower on here and (first besides the point) ask them if the use bag seeds ( yea i read ur jornal) then ask if they use foil then ask um if they keep there leafs in there pot... ive seen more pot in one harvest then u seen ur whole life so dont tell me...im done also, just hand to stick up for what i know is right.


Is it so hard for you to comprehend that people do things different ways , yes there is right and wrongs and better ways to do things , the end of the day its an information forum and i dont see the need for your bad attitude on some else's thread , advise him sure but settle down , i happen to like this thread.Peace!


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Real nice looking room. I actually really like the look of the plastic bags but the thing is, if you hold it up and light passes through it, then light is still passing through it when its on your wall. Your room looks white but much of the light is passing right through the plastic and being absorbed as heat by the wall behind it instead of being reflected. Pretty sure you can get panda film for pretty cheap and it's essentially just thick white plastic. Reflects great and gives a great waterproof seal.


thats why i got the tent...now this room is for cloning and veg...to be honest i didnt put up the plastic for reflectivness i put it up so i could clean the walls inbetween grows lol


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

SFguy said:


> dude your trichs are HUGE!!!...
> 
> AAAH PARADISE? THE CITYll i used to be the meat man there =)


That side lighting is 50% 10.0 UV bulbs  Makes really long trichs for some reason. 

*












*


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> That side lighting is 50% 10.0 UV bulbs  Makes really long trichs for some reason.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


can u show a pic of ur light placment?


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

Quality close ups Gas , rep up! ive altered my grow room somewhat lol , double size , will post vid later


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> can u show a pic of ur light placment?


It's on page 23 and I believe 21. Half of the bulbs of the side lighting are 6500K and the rest are 10.0 UV bulbs. Up top is a HPS/MH.


----------



## cowell (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, what shedual do you run lights on for those UVB bulbs?
I've only ever looked at the smaller CFL UVB bulbs - are those just the larger ones for aquariums?
Looks nice and frosty.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

cowell said:


> Hey, what shedual do you run lights on for those UVB bulbs?
> I've only ever looked at the smaller CFL UVB bulbs - are those just the larger ones for aquariums?
> Looks nice and frosty.


I run em 12/12 just like the rest of my lights. They are actually lower wattage than the standard CFL UV bulb and they are also for reptiles. 

*




*

If you want to use a single large UV bulb Id grab one of these - http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-160-watt-self-ballasted-flood-zoo-lamp.php


----------



## cowell (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok I've seen them.. The one major thing keeping me from doing some UVB is I haven't had the height to allow for the distace on the CFL's.
The lower wattage options might be a good alternative for my space limitations... will have to check it out on my next round - thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

cowell said:


> Ok I've seen them.. The one major thing keeping me from doing some UVB is I haven't had the height to allow for the distace on the CFL's.
> The lower wattage options might be a good alternative for my space limitations... will have to check it out on my next round - thanks for the quick reply.


I've used the CFLs before and you don't need much room at all with them. You can keep them just as close as a standard CFL and they will not damage the plant. I have buds laying straight on my tubes, the UV doesn't harm them at all. I wouldn't recommend that with the CFLs though as the run much hotter thermally


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> That side lighting is 50% 10.0 UV bulbs  Makes really long trichs for some reason.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Can you tell me EXACTLY how you got the pics. Was it taken on a DSLR or a point and shoot with a macro mode? I have a pretty nice DSLR with a flash and some tubes. Any recommended settings? I'm harvesting in about 2 weeks, so I could take them outside for a photo shoot just before they meet The Hangman. I'd love to get some shots now, while they're still in the room. The lighting there is a challenge though.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

smokingrubber said:


> Great pictures! Can you tell me EXACTLY how you got the pics. Was it taken on a DSLR or a point and shoot with a macro mode? I have a pretty nice DSLR with a flash and some tubes. Any recommended settings? I'm harvesting in about 2 weeks, so I could take them outside for a photo shoot just before they meet The Hangman. I'd love to get some shots now, while they're still in the room. The lighting there is a challenge though.


Thank you. They are actually taken on a pretty cheap old Cannon Powershot. I switch between digital macro and the standard macro setting and fool around alot with photo size (correlates with exposure time on digital cameras), ISO speed, and camera light settings. I also take both digital macros with digital zoom as well as larger file size macros and manually zoom in a photo editing program. I have a feeling many of my photos benefit greatly from my 6500K and UV side lighting - when in doubt throw on a MH bulb. And always take tons of photos - I toss 5+ photos for everyone I keep when dealing with closeups.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 14, 2011)

FLOWERMASTER said:


> i have the bags on my wall directly here ill show u i got a couple pics of my veg/ cloning room/closet
> 
> View attachment 1934797View attachment 1934798View attachment 1934799View attachment 1934800View attachment 1934801View attachment 1934802View attachment 1934803View attachment 1934804
> 
> this used to be my flowering room...i moved up now its just for veg and cloning ill post pics of my new tent when its up and running



hhahaa i have a board light too.. but check out home depot.. they have the little 2' ft. T5 fixtures so i bought 4 and wired it into an extension cord,, it was bright as fuck i vegged 25 plants in cups undere it untill i tried tounhook it and busted up the cheap plastic endpeices that the bulbs fit into... im gonna go with something that has a lip to recess fixtures so they wont break next time.. =)


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you're right about the MH. It could be worth swapping out one of the bulbs for a few hours. Yeah  Thats a plan. 

They're looking ready right now! But the calender says 2 more weeks. I'll get good porn shoot soon ... I could do it now ... eat first ... hmmm .... nothing on tv .... I've got everything here ... [smoke] .... food!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 14, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clonex again.....
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clonex again.....
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clonex again.....


iv never heard you give bad advice bro


----------



## bromper (Dec 14, 2011)

How long we're they Veged for?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 14, 2011)

mine are back a few pages, they were vegged undert my phantom and 1000w mh for like2 weeks THEN LST'D then flowered under mh for the first 2 weeks of 12/12, then BAM!!! 1K HORTILUX HPS, today is day 60 ill get budshots tommorrow....


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

My current grow:

*Progression - day from seed entering soil













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20














Day 22, 29/5, 32/7














36/11, 39/15, 41/17

*


























*48/22, 51/25, 58/32

*









62/36*,

**








*


----------



## Clonex (Dec 18, 2011)

Gas man they are some quality shots, may i ask what you use to take your shots ? also could you give me a link for a true 250w mh bulb (uk) i am currenty swapping my vegg room daily from hps to mh to see what i can achieve i believe the venture bulb i am running is a conversion bulb , am i correct , i am stunned by the way you operate , very impressive. thanks in advance...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 19, 2011)

My Grow 
[video=youtube;VYi8w7TmlvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYi8w7TmlvU[/video]

Got bitches rollin my blunts for me 
[video=youtube;JKi0TlbnIsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKi0TlbnIsw[/video]

And we've all always wanted to see weed in night vision, right?
[video=youtube;hHtI4jl7rmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHtI4jl7rmo[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 19, 2011)

Clonex said:


> Gas man they are some quality shots, may i ask what you use to take your shots ? also could you give me a link for a true 250w mh bulb (uk) i am currenty swapping my vegg room daily from hps to mh to see what i can achieve i believe the venture bulb i am running is a conversion bulb , am i correct , i am stunned by the way you operate , very impressive. thanks in advance...


Thanks!

It's a pretty cheap 4 year old Cannon Powershot, I wan't to say the SD750? 650? They are all pretty much the same. All about regular macro, digital macro, taking a shit ton of shots and changing ISO/file size. Changing file size essentially acts to increase shutter speed/decrease amount of light necessary for some reason. 

My 6500k/UV side lighting helps a ton with my pics but when I really want a great photo I swap my HPS to my MH conversion bulb. Dunno where you can source one in the UK though, sorry.

*




*


----------



## Clonex (Dec 19, 2011)

new room just finished ...........
[video=youtube_share;gGv3KbGJiuQ]http://youtu.be/gGv3KbGJiuQ[/video]


----------



## Clonex (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry crimbo ........
View attachment 1944014


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 19, 2011)

Clonex said:


> new room just finished ...........
> [video=youtube_share;gGv3KbGJiuQ]http://youtu.be/gGv3KbGJiuQ[/video]


Always been a huge fan of attic growers. Props.


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Dec 24, 2011)

Pure Organic Northern Light Cycle. With a touch of Topping and Lollipopping.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 26, 2011)

DontTaxMeBro said:


> Pure Organic Northern Light Cycle. With a touch of Topping and Lollipopping.


verry nice man, when do you expect to harvest?


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 26, 2011)

coming on my thread showing out lol


DontTaxMeBro said:


> Pure Organic Northern Light Cycle. With a touch of Topping and Lollipopping.


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Dec 26, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> verry nice man, when do you expect to harvest?


Thanks. I don't really know just yet. They've been flowering for about 4 - 5 weeks now. Never grown Northern Lights before and from what I've heard the flowering period is a little longer for this genetic. Maybe another 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Dec 26, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> coming on my thread showing out lol


Hahaha. No show boatin here man. Really excited about this batch. By far my best grow yet.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

DontTaxMeBro said:


> Thanks. I don't really know just yet. They've been flowering for about 4 - 5 weeks now. Never grown Northern Lights before and from what I've heard the flowering period is a little longer for this genetic. Maybe another 4 to 5 weeks.



dam in 4-5 weeks them girls will be butch!! gonna need a dam chainsaw to chop


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Dec 27, 2011)

this is my little grow cab its 2 feet tall 9inc deep an 16in long not allot of space but this is what its been able to produce so far.





















and this is the new grow cab i just built











there ya go!


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 27, 2011)

where is it warrenG


warrengjustice747 said:


> this is my little grow cab its 2 feet tall 9inc deep an 16in long not allot of space but this is what its been able to produce so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diamonddave (Dec 27, 2011)

dude that is fucking awesome!


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Dec 28, 2011)

diamonddave said:


> dude that is fucking awesome!


thanks! its my first grow!


----------



## iNFID3L (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet setup BRO!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 28, 2011)

SFguy said:


> heres my ghetto.. if you look close you can see my gravel floor, hahah day 54 12/12
> View attachment 1932454View attachment 1932458View attachment 1932455View attachment 1932459
> View attachment 1932457




i bought more lights to add to this room.. i will update more pictures after the remodel.. =) got a steal on a dual 600 setup, both digi ballasts, hoods, and bulbs for 500 gotta upgrade gotta upgrade... merry fuckin christmas to me!!! i got santas headlights.. fuck rudolph we got hps


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 28, 2011)

cant wait to see it


SFguy said:


> i bought more lights to add to this room.. i will update more pictures after the remodel.. =) got a steal on a dual 600 setup, both digi ballasts, hoods, and bulbs for 500 gotta upgrade gotta upgrade... merry fuckin christmas to me!!! i got santas headlights.. fuck rudolph we got hps


----------



## Clonex (Dec 28, 2011)

Liking those plant stands , i have seen them at greens will be ordering shortly , hope i will need them for this sweety (picture) , also added some new veg area's to my set up , how ya doing skinitti , hows the cage coming on ?

View attachment 1960663View attachment 1960664


----------



## Clonex (Dec 28, 2011)

SFguy said:


> i bought more lights to add to this room.. i will update more pictures after the remodel.. =) got a steal on a dual 600 setup, both digi ballasts, hoods, and bulbs for 500 gotta upgrade gotta upgrade... merry fuckin christmas to me!!! i got santas headlights.. fuck rudolph we got hps


show me show me 
How many plants are in that canopy umbre ??


----------



## SFguy (Dec 28, 2011)

it was 23 im not counting the one lagger that didnt take off and stayed likeless than 10 inches the whole run i only got like 1/4 off it.., but everything else was vegged for 1wk-10 days under the 1k then lst'd vegged for 1-2 more days, then flipped into flower. i kept the MH in for the first 2 weeks if 12/12 then switched in my hps. (I BELIEVE THAT IT DEFINITELY KEPT THEM SHORTER THAN I WANTED) almost too short my canopy was only 20-25 inches deep from the 1 gallon bag


----------



## Clonex (Dec 28, 2011)

SFguy said:


> it was 23 im not counting the one lagger that didnt take off and stayed likeless than 10 inches the whole run i only got like 1/4 off it.., but everything else was vegged for 1wk-10 days under the 1k then lst'd vegged for 1-2 more days, then flipped into flower. i kept the MH in for the first 2 weeks if 12/12 then switched in my hps. (I BELIEVE THAT IT DEFINITELY KEPT THEM SHORTER THAN I WANTED) almost too short my canopy was only 20-25 inches deep from the 1 gallon bag


Was that from seed or clones ?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 28, 2011)

clone babies...=) i have 70-80 babies more going in after this remodel.. hehe but some are for a buddy so they will be romoved when i flip to flower mode after a couple weeks


----------

